# Strange output of iwconfig

## psdasilva

At a given point, a few months ago, iwconfig (no parameters) began give me the following (strange?) output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"XXXX"
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
> ...

 

It was supposed the quality showed xx/100 and that Encryption key showed something other than off, even for wpa2.

I am using k 2.6.33 (but this happened for 2.6.32 at least). Today I emerged linux-headers 2.6.33, glibc, last masked wireless-tools but I got the same output!

Besides this, the connection works fine, as expected.

Any help/comments?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

psdasilva,

Its either not associated or its associated with an unencrypted network,

Is the ESSID and ap MAC address (both which you have suppressed) your own ?

----------

## psdasilva

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> psdasilva,
> 
> Its either not associated or its associated with an unencrypted network,
> 
> Is the ESSID and ap MAC address (both which you have suppressed) your own ?

 

As I said, everything is working fine. It is properly associated to my ESSID and correct MAC address.

Only the display of key and link quality is wrong.

I have a netbook with kubuntu, also using wireless-tools 30_pre9 (the same I have currently installed althoug the stable 29 has the same problem), that correcty shows the link quality xx/100 and key is not off!

----------

## oRDeX

which driver are you using?

Probably it is a problem of interaction between the new nl80211 stack and the old w_ext (iwconfig belongs to this one)

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

----------

## psdasilva

Here they are ... I ommited the addresses and other hexa numbers whose meanings I don't know because of eventual security reasons.

x1 and x2 match the addresses in "ifconfig" and "cat" respectively for eth0 and wlan0.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:x1
> 
>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules
> 
> # program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.
> ...

 

----------

## psdasilva

After all this time I am still having this problem!

Am I alone? Any help?

Thanks

----------

